# Best Cat Toothbrush and Toothpaste?



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't like using gauze or the baby toothbrush on my kitty, because it's hard to get her teeth done right that way, and I know I'm missing stuff when I brush, so I've been looking up cat toothbrushes and toothpaste. 
So far I've only found CET brand that seems any good, which I think might be more expensive than something else. Anyone know of any cheaper brands that are good for kitty toothbrushes and toothpaste?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't use a brush because my 'nuts' won't let me stick things in their mouth (pilling is GREAT fun around here... NOT)

I use stuff that they can lick a dot off my finger and its made to work with their tongue and stick to their teeth to work. 

BUT I have heard people on here suggest they go to the dollar store and get some kids toothbrushes. Apparently a cat will go through toothbrushes rather quickly LOL

Anyway, thought I'd offer that suggestion.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

My kitty has a really tiny mouth though.  So the baby toothbrush I'm using makes it pretty hard to get at any of her back teeth. That's the only reason I want to invest in a cat brush xD


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

well, then the CET brush is going to be the deal for you


----------



## MB70 (Apr 1, 2012)

The best cat toothbrush I have found is one from CET, it's small and easy to use on the back and sides of the mouth. I usually buy 3 or 4 and each one lasts about 3 months, comes with a sample poultry toothpaste which I use anyways. Inky LOVES the taste so it's easy to brush his teeth, he does chomp on the brush sometimes though hahah!!

CET Toothbrush for Cats | VetDepot.com

Drs Fosters and Smith has the cheapest price that I can find on the CET toothpaste..
Virbac Animal Health C.E.T. Enzymatic Toothpaste | Pet Toothpaste

Another product I use once or twice a week, more expensive but works, is from Mercola.

Dog & Cat Teeth Cleaning | Pet Dental Gel - Mercola.com

Best of luck!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

MB70 said:


> Another product I use once or twice a week, more expensive but works, is from Mercola.
> 
> Dog & Cat Teeth Cleaning | Pet Dental Gel - Mercola.com


Yep, like the stuff I use just a different name over here but same action.
The girls will lick a tiny dot of it off my finger tip and they're good to go. 

I do this daily, plus I use Pro Den's Plaque Off, sprinkle of food once a day and also give dental treats. 

Hopefully between the three their dental health will be just fine.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I've used all toothbrushes, and the CET ones work the best. They don't scream toothbrush, so my cats let me stick it in their mouth.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

We just recently started to use CET toothpaste chicken taste. The cats think it's a treat. The brushing part is the challenging part. Angelo has a little bit of tartar buildup on his upper right side molar. Ponyo has a bunch of plaques. 

I found it's easier for me to use my index finger on Angelo's teeth than using the brush. The brushes are too clunky. He has a habit of falling asleep on my lap after his supper. So I usually do all the grooming activities like brushing, nail clipping and now teeth brushing at that time. He is ok for me to stick and rub my finger (with CET toothpaste on it) around inside his mouth. 

Ponyo was introduced to me since she was a kitten but she just started to live with us permanently these past few months so she doesn't really trust me as much as Angelo does. I use long brush and finger brush on her. She loves the taste but I'm having troubles with the brushing part. I don't want her to get traumatized, so I only brush a little bit at a time. Maybe a few more times she will be more cooperative. 

Besides brushing, they each gets CET enzymatic treat in the morning. They LOVE those dental treats! They also get a little bit of Proden Plaqueoff Dental daily -- not sure how if this one is going to work. Just started about two weeks ago. I couldn't find any negative side effects only good reviews so far. 

Hopefully these things can help to loosen the tartar, reduce the plaque and maybe in few months we can easily remove Angelo's tartar.... otherwise we might have to start saving $ for dental cleaning. We will see.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Correction on Proden Plaque Off: not sure about Proden, some people say it doesn't work. More good reviews than bad on Amazon though. I can't find any detail literature on them unfortunately.


----------

